# How to convince the Mrs.



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been trying to convince the Mrs. that the family needs to run a bugout drill at least once a month, but I can't get her behind the idea. Any ideas?


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Exchange drills for shopping spree?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, what is something she really wants you to do? Make a trade!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there something fun(for your wife) to do on the way home from the drill? As in something that interests her that you could offer to do afterwards?


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

So I should basically bribe her/trade her? And I didn't think of that why? Thank you. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Shut the power an water off before she gets home. Yall prolly catch the dickens fer it, but it would work.

Have her watch some videos a katrina, sandy an other disasters, then ask her what yall would do with a disaster in yalls area.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Withhold sex until she gives in.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Canadian said:


> Withhold sex until she gives in.


That might be more of a punishment for him than her! Depending on her mood she may never give in! LOL!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to play the devil's advocate here.

AuntJoe and I went a few rounds when I wanted to shut the power off on a Friday night and not turn it back on till Sunday night. It never did happen but a few months after I gave up, nature did it for us. Found a couple problems but nothing major. 
Sometimes you just have to know which battles to walk away from to keep the peace.



Hi Canadian. :wave:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Once a month seems excessive.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Once a month seems excessive.


Are you talking about bug out drills drills or withholding sex?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

.......................Both.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hold out indefinitely.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Withhold sex until she gives in.


In other words fight fire with fire.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Once a month seems excessive.


Use the old enviro-terrorist tactic. You want one a month so start out asking every weekend. YOU settle for once a month and the other party thinks they are getting a deal.

Look at the gun crap going on now. THEY want a complete ban an ALL guns and ammunition but will settle for total background checks. Next time THEY want a total ban but settle for registration through the background checks. They come back for a total ban again and settle for getting rid of scary guns. They go for a total ban again and settle for a tax if you don't turn them in, or mandatory high $ insurance that no one can afford and if they don't turn them in they go to jail or pay a huge fine. Don't let the camel get its nose in the tent!!!.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

Woody said:


> Use the old enviro-terrorist tactic. You want one a month so start out asking every weekend. YOU settle for once a month and the other party thinks they are getting a deal.
> 
> Look at the gun crap going on now. THEY want a complete ban an ALL guns and ammunition but will settle for total background checks. Next time THEY want a total ban but settle for registration through the background checks. They come back for a total ban again and settle for getting rid of scary guns. They go for a total ban again and settle for a tax if you don't turn them in, or mandatory high $ insurance that no one can afford and if they don't turn them in they go to jail or pay a huge fine. Don't let the camel get its nose in the tent!!!.


No Sh/t!! I Agree completley!!!:brickwall:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine got on board more because our kids were on board. My three kids (2 girls and 1 boy ) are all into the lifestyle. In order to stay close to the family she got into shooting sports, gardening, food preps, etc. your children have more influence on your bride than you do. 

Also her close friends know more than you do. It is natural. She has to come to her own conclusion about survival. You cannot change her. Only she can do that. GB


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You could make her think it's her idea. Works like a charm with Mr Ivey


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

nopolitics12 said:


> I've been trying to convince the Mrs. that the family needs to run a bugout drill at least once a month, but I can't get her behind the idea. Any ideas?


How long will it take? Are you going to go to your bug out location or just pack to go?


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> How long will it take? Are you going to go to your bug out location or just pack to go?


Just a pack to go exercise. I want to gather our gear and get it loaded up. We've practiced the different routs to our BOL, but we have yet to run any kind of packing drill. I always hear the same excuse, "we're just too busy". And I have told her that we are never too busy to make sure her and the kids will be safe when SHTF.

It took a localized SHTF scenario a few years ago to make her understand the importance of prepping, but the last year she's been touch and go on doing more that what we have done already.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

nopolitics12 said:


> Just a pack to go exercise. I want to gather our gear and get it loaded up. We've practiced the different routs to our BOL, but we have yet to run any kind of packing drill. I always hear the same excuse, "we're just too busy". And I have told her that we are never too busy to make sure her and the kids will be safe when SHTF.
> 
> It took a localized SHTF scenario a few years ago to make her understand the importance of prepping, but the last year she's been touch and go on doing more that what we have done already.


Pack and go I wouldn't have a problem with, once a month wouldn't be a problem either especially if you've changed something you're taking. A lot of the advice others have given sounds good, start as a one of, find a reward etc. 
Is there anything in the gear you're packing that she would consider important to her, could you tell her without a drill it'll go in last and may not fit or you may not have time to pack it if you're not well practiced...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Withhold sex until she gives in.


This made me chuckle(and might work on my wife), but in all seriousness.... My wife once asked me what I'd do if she cut me off. I replied that she didn't have a monopoly on that particular commodity. She was joking about it, I wasn't, and she knew it. I wouldn't expect her to behave any differently. There simply isn't enough time in life to waste it with a partner who causes such unhappiness.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

nopolitics12 said:


> I've been trying to convince the Mrs. that the family needs to run a bugout drill at least once a month, but I can't get her behind the idea. Any ideas?


Only you know how to deal with your wife, they all seemed to be tuned a little different..as are we. Maybe don't set a schedule right off the bat? I wouldn't try and trick her...they know what we're thinking even before we do  You could also practice on your own, who knows she may volunteer to get involved. Good luck.


----------



## BankerGal (Nov 7, 2011)

Give her a printout of Halffast's "The Bug Out". Scared the p*ss out of me. It's a cautionary tale of the pitfalls of prepping without practicing.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

BankerGal said:


> Give her a printout of Halffast's "The Bug Out". Scared the p*ss out of me. It's a cautionary tale of the pitfalls of prepping without practicing.


Can you give me a link?


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

BankerGal said:


> Give her a printout of Halffast's "The Bug Out". Scared the p*ss out of me. It's a cautionary tale of the pitfalls of prepping without practicing.


Yes, do you have a link?


----------



## BankerGal (Nov 7, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> Can you give me a link?


It's on a number of prepper websites. Halffast aka David Crawford.

See if this link to highroad.org works:

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-172494.html


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

BankerGal said:


> It's on a number of prepper websites. Halffast aka David Crawford.
> 
> See if this link to highroad.org works:
> 
> http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-172494.html


Good story, I wish the end was different.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Have you ever had a test run?*

I would go for one test run with lots of notes of fails and successes.


----------

